
Harvey Specter’s Guide Book to a Successful Career - bahubali
https://blog.paxcredit.com/harvey-specter-guide-to-success-in-your-career-45ac9f5ce287
======
puttyv2
Career planned with a calculated risk is poised well for growth. What amounts
to calculated risks varies from person to person though

------
bootlooper
Harvey has been a phenomenon TV character who redefined badass. His success
majorly is because of his go-getting attitude

